# Headphone geht nach Mainboard wechsel nicht!

## PyCoder

Hi

Habe ein kleines aber nerviges Problem, seit ich von meinem alten Gigabyte Gaming 5 auf das ASUS Maximus VIII Hero gewechselt bin.

Beide Boards haben den Realtek ALC 1150 Chipsatz und der Sound funktioniert aber nicht beim Headphone (HD Audio / Frontpanel)!

Pluseaudio erkennt es wenn ich mein Headset aus/einstecke aber es kommt einfach kein Sound raus!

Am Kabel kann es nicht liegen und laut Alsamixer ist "HEADPHONE" weder gemounted (MM) noch auf 0 sondern auf 100%.

Hoffe jemand kann mir helfen?!

Bild von ALSAMIXER

http://www.loaditup.de/files/839199_3fqeb3kvdh.png

```
[pycoder@fedora ~]$ aplay -L

null

    Discard all samples (playback) or generate zero samples (capture)

pulse

    PulseAudio Sound Server

default

    Default ALSA Output (currently PulseAudio Sound Server)

sysdefault:CARD=PCH

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    Default Audio Device

front:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    Front speakers

surround21:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    2.1 Surround output to Front and Subwoofer speakers

surround40:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    4.0 Surround output to Front and Rear speakers

surround41:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    4.1 Surround output to Front, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround50:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    5.0 Surround output to Front, Center and Rear speakers

surround51:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    5.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Rear and Subwoofer speakers

surround71:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Analog

    7.1 Surround output to Front, Center, Side, Rear and Woofer speakers

iec958:CARD=PCH,DEV=0

    HDA Intel PCH, ALC1150 Digital

    IEC958 (S/PDIF) Digital Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=0

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 0

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=1

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 1

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=2

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 2

    HDMI Audio Output

hdmi:CARD=NVidia,DEV=3

    HDA NVidia, HDMI 3

    HDMI Audio Output

[pycoder@fedora ~]$ 

```

```
[root@fedora ~]# hdajacksensetest 

Pin 0x14 (Green Line Out, Rear side): present = Yes

Pin 0x15 (Black Line Out, Rear side): present = No

Pin 0x16 (Orange Line Out, Rear side): present = No

Pin 0x18 (Pink Mic, Rear side): present = Yes

Pin 0x19 (Pink Mic, Front side): present = Yes

Pin 0x1a (Blue Line In, Rear side): present = No

Pin 0x1b (Green Headphone, Front side): present = Yes

[root@fedora ~]# 

```

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Hi,

Kabel für das Gehäuse (Front) richtig am Mainboard eingestöpselt (Wackelkontakt) ?

Geschaut, ob alle Einstellungen über Pulseaudio aktiviert sind, dass Headphone geht ?

z.B. pavucontrol ?

----------

## PyCoder

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Hi,
> 
> Kabel für das Gehäuse (Front) richtig am Mainboard eingestöpselt (Wackelkontakt) ?
> 
> Geschaut, ob alle Einstellungen über Pulseaudio aktiviert sind, dass Headphone geht ?
> ...

 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Pluseaudio erkennt es wenn ich mein Headset aus/einstecke aber es kommt einfach kein Sound raus! 
> 
> 

 

Das Headset wird erkannt beim einstecken

Pulseaudio wechselt dann automatisch von "Line-Out" zu "Analoge Kopfhörer", aber man hört nichts.

http://www.loaditup.de/files/839467_z9ys3fpn7w.png

http://www.loaditup.de/files/839468_xc8vprak77.png

Unter Windows funktioniert das ganze jedoch.

Wenn ich den Anschluss hinten (Line-Out) nehme, funktioniert es auch, nur eben nicht Front.

----------

## kernelOfTruth

Evtl. hilft es ja im BIOS beim Frontpanel

AC97 statt HD Audio umzustellen ?

----------

## PyCoder

 *kernelOfTruth wrote:*   

> Evtl. hilft es ja im BIOS beim Frontpanel
> 
> AC97 statt HD Audio umzustellen ?

 

Hatte ich auch schon probiert, bringt jedoch nix.

Was ich nicht verstehe ist:

Das alte Board hat genau den selben Chipsatz und dort hat es funktioniert.

Beim neuen Board funktioniert alles, bis auf die Tatsache das der Sound nicht ausgegeben wird.

In pavucontrol sehe ich sogar das der "Balken" (Audioausgabe) reagiert, aber man hört nix.

Umgekehrt funktioniert aber z.B. Mikrofon obwohl das auch am Frontpanel angeschlossen ist.

Ich versuch es jetzt mal mit "hdajackretask" zu fixen, obwohl ich nicht ganz schlau werde aus dem Programm ^^

----------

